# energy drinks, pills, bars, ect



## andurilking2 (Jun 23, 2003)

any good ideas on energy enhancers, ive tried the ginsing but i am looking for something a little more dramatic.


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 23, 2003)

A decent amount of sleep is the best energy enhancer I know.  Also be aware that excessive sleep can be at times worse than no sleep.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

That these things really work. For quite sometime now, I've suffered through physical drains in the afternoon where I'm very tired. I 've tried stuff like "Animal Stax" which claimed to have a derivitive of testosterone. I 've taken Testoterol, I've even had some injections of testosterone from my physician. None of that really did anything for me. My problem is still with me, but not as bad as before. I guess my stress level is what really gets to me, and yes, I'm very active.:asian:


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 25, 2003)

Energy is based on neurotransmitter levels and enhanced by a few things.  Testosterone does not directly effect neurtransmission.  At least not quite what you are looking for.  So stuff that boosts testoterone is not all that beneficial.  

I am not a big fan of stimulants.  At least not long term use.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 26, 2003)

Proper rest an nutrition have worked best for me on this.  I work nights and have to try to sleep during the day.  It took a while to get the idea the I'm up and working while everyone else is sleeping and need to sleep while everyone else is up and about so I went for months on 2-3 hrs a day of sleep.  When I finally started getting the proper amount of sleep I couldn't believe the difference in my energy level.  I would, however, like to hear of ways of boosting the energy level because it doesn't seem to matter how much sleep I get during the day I still have a heck of a time getting going and not dragging down toward the end of my run.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, I know something more potent...  It's called cocaine.


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 3, 2003)

> Yeah, I know something more potent... It's called cocaine.


 but expensive and you always come down hard afterwards.:redeme:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 18, 2003)

> Yeah, I know something more potent... It's called cocaine



I'm a truck driver..... do you really want me all coked up behind the wheel of an 80,000 lb 18 wheeler on the same roads you might be on?:shrug:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

proper sleep is a necessity, however; eating alot of good protein helps also. I have a protein shake at about 5am, another one after work out at 7am, and 2 chicken brests by 10am.  before lunch, I typically have 3 times recommended daily allowance of protein.  2 cans of tuna fish and baked pototo or pasta salad for lunch...maybe a Detour Candy bar (high protein) for 3pm snack.. and a sensible dinner (not fast food, but not jenny craig type either).  It is amazing the difference eating decent food, and about every 2 hours can make.

Also, a new drink that is available by certain distributors is called XS.  It is unbelievable.  About 2.50/can but very good tasting, and very healthy.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

I would suggest protein shakes and proper nutritional intake.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 12, 2014)

5 hour energy shots and things of that nature can work...at first. But I think it is more of a psychological thing: you have more energy because the commercials have you BELIEVE you will...but there are studies that show there is really nothing in them to increase energy.

And not for nothing, but you will reach a certain level of fatigue that no stimulant can reverse. When you get to that point, all you need is sleep.


----------

